# flash doesn't work for opera 10.51



## bbzz (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi all,
like the title says. I'm running opera, its flash plugin, as well as linux flash plugin, like I did with all previous version. 
aboutlugins shows that plugin is running, yet all I get is black screen instead of video. Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## bbzz (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm sorry, I just realized I wrote 10.51. I obviously meant new version 11.51.


----------



## bbzz (Sep 30, 2011)

I hope I'm not talking to myself here 
Deleted opera folder, reinstalled all three ports, not it works. Using "works" very loosely, I've never seen opera performing so bad with flash. 

Basically youtube is unusable, opera just hangs, or, when it works, i see flash video playing in whatever window I have maximized over screen (while opera is minimized). 

Anyone else having these issues? Maybe time to check out firefox again?


----------



## hedgehog (Oct 1, 2011)

`$ uname -a`


----------



## pkubaj (Oct 1, 2011)

http://docs.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg.cgi?fetch=14130+0+current/freebsd-emulation


----------



## bbzz (Oct 3, 2011)

The problem was nvidia-driver rather than Opera. Solution was presented in one of posts in *X.org* forum. When compiling, linux support must be turned off. That solved flash issues for me.


----------

